# Will Ich meds harm plants?



## qitguy (May 15, 2005)

In response to my own question, I have read that Malachite green will kill my plants so I have set up a small hospital tank for the two loaches, guppy, 2 small tetras, and medicated it (half dose only). I have the temp at 80°F right now (same as the planted tank they came from) and will increase it to about 84°F slowly over the nest couple of days. I think I'll do a water change and re-dose every two days since both the loaches and tetras may not react well to strong doses of malachite green. I am planning on medicating slowly for about 2 weeks. I still would appreciate any input or advice.

Bill


----------



## sarahbobarah (May 20, 2005)

Copper will harm plants. 

I used methyl blue once (fungicide) and it killed my anubius.

Re your main tank, though, I would try adding some aquarium salt and raising the temp. IME, that seems to work safer than adding meds. 

Good luck!


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

I've used Jungle Ick Clear (Active ingredients: Acriflavine and Victoria Green) in a planted tank to treat a very mild Ich outbreak. Previously to using the med I had kept the tank at 88° for a couple of weeks while running a UV, but I could not eliminate the Ich completely (usually one or two spots on a few fish's fins).

I applied the med in 1/2 the prescribed dose, but twice a day, for three days doing a 30-40% water change every day. I also maintained the 88° water temp. After the second day the last of the spots disappeared. I did a large water change after the third day and maintained the temp for the rest of the week. Have been Ich-free for nearly a year now. Also, there were no plant losses due to the treatment.

The fish that went through the treatment were Cardinal, and Rummynose tetras, Otos, Agazzi Corys and some Guppies. Plants were a bunch of swords, Vals, and Ludwigias.


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

qitguy said:


> In response to my own question, I have read that Malachite green will kill my plants


Not too sure about that. I have treated with Malachite green before without apparent damage to my plants.


----------



## qitguy (May 15, 2005)

Well, emergency over...clown loaches are dead. They didn't take well to the meds even at less then half dose. I will keep the planted tank low to mid 80's for couple of weeks I guess. What would you do to have complete confidence that the ich was gone before adding any other fish to the planted tank. Would temperature alone suffice?

Bill


----------



## JeffB (May 5, 2005)

If you keep the temperature up it will accelerate the life cycle of the parasite.
When the parasite is in its free swimming stage, if it cannot find a suitable host it will die. If you have no other fish in the tank, give it 2-3 weeks before you restock and you should have no trouble.


----------



## Kris (Feb 27, 2004)

I have to agree with the higher temps and adding salt. This is what I have done twice now with no losses: plant nor loach nor tetra.
Of course, water changes help, the more the better. This was advice from someone else and it works for me!
Kris


----------



## Spar (Aug 7, 2003)

at what point would it be good to jump to conclusions that an ich outbreak is near? I have 3 cardinals with about 2-3 spots on them, and saw a couple spots on one of rainbows. I will just do the Salt and Temp trick on it, but know my Java Fern reacts poorly to higher temps. Fish are primary concern though.


----------



## BriNeShriMp (May 30, 2005)

I noticed my 2 clown loaches have ich today and would like to begin treating with "Quick Cure" which contains Malachite Green. Will this harm my plants? 
===================================================
I was reading a thing today on the diseases of tropical fish and their treatments. It said that Malachite Green is an out dated and toxic chemical. It's better to use things with Acroflavin and Mehtalyene Blue in them, or to use those substances by themselves.


----------



## BriNeShriMp (May 30, 2005)

Also, get Mardel or Tri SUlfa, neither of which have any negative affect on plants or snails. They are slightly more expensive that most but they are safer for your aquarium.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Since most medications can be harsh on loaches, I'd skip the Quik Cure.

This very topic was mentioned at NJAS last night and the speaker recommended Kordon's Rid Ich + for loaches and catfish. He claimed the Rid Ich + was less harsh than most Ich medications and wouldn't burn the loaches.

Mike


----------

